
Icelandic High-Voltage Electrical Pylon Competition – Honorable Mention (2008) - wslh
http://www.choishine.com/port_projects/landsnet/landsnet.html
======
Hansi
This isn't real, these have not been built.

~~~
wslh
Sorry, I posted it thinking they were real. I changed the title.

------
dobbsbob
I guess this architect forgot the Quebec 1998 ice storm when towers collapsed
in a cascading effect and were rebuilt with 'anti-cascading safety towers'. It
would also be impossible to climb these and maintain them safely but they look
awesome

------
001sky
"Award Winner: 2010 Boston Society of Architects Unbuilt Architecture"

------
nate_meurer
All of these designs will require extensive guying, but most of the
illustrations omit the needed guy cables. I suspect in reality these things
would require more material and be far uglier (IMO) then the standard un-guyed
designs in use today.

~~~
brg
The third and fourth figures clearly show the guy-wires.

------
kken
Are these real? They look like concept art.

Amazing concept anyways.

~~~
andridk
I'm from Iceland and I've never seen those. I saw these drawings a few years
ago, but as far as I know... they're not being built.

------
frozenport
Doesn't seem like many people would see them.

